
Why Humans Prefer to Talk to Bots - encorekt
https://thinkrelay.com/blog/self-service-support/
======
why_is_it_good
> Given the choice, some of your customers would rather interact with a
> machine than speak to a member of your support team.

Some do. Some don't.

